# (Solved) Intelligent Explorer-Help remove!



## veena33 (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi,

I just noticed an Intelligent Explorer toolbar on my internet explorer. Im able to remove it temporarily from the View-->Toolbars-->but i cant find a permanent solution. Im guessing this program got downloaded onto my computer (not again!)...Anyhow, does anyone have a solution to remove this? Thanks alot


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

veena
Intelligent Explorer is spyware and I believe is a BHO added by IMI. Here is a listing of it at Spybot. 
http://security.kolla.de/kbase.php?lang=en&sbi=spybots&kbase=ieplugin

You should download SpyBot, Unzip, Locate the main Icon SpyBot S&D, Double click to open. Once there click online, check for updates, Checkmark recommended updates and install updates. After updates are installed Click settings then file sets and uncheck "System Internals" then "Tracks". then click the Spybot S&D tab and run Spybot. You should receive a list in red of all spyware on your system. Allow Spybot to remove. After removal close Spybot, Restart system and see if Intelligent Browser is gone.

Dave

PS: Moving to Security so the spyware\virus gurus can have a look.


----------



## veena33 (Dec 4, 2002)

System Internals and Tracks were already unchecked. Does that matter?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

veena 
SpyBots crew must of made a change then. Yes the two should remain unchecked.

Dave


----------



## veena33 (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks...the prob is fixed! 
Veena


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Veena
Glad all is well again. Hang on to spybot, update and run every now and then to ensure nothing sneeks onto your computer.
Take care and will consider this matter solved.

Dave


----------



## BuffyWWJD (Jan 24, 2004)

I could not get to the TechGuy suggested website:

http://security.kolla.de/kbase.php?...;kbase=ieplugin

for a cure to the Intelligent Explorer toolbar that won't go away.

I explored all of "techguy" and its other websites but to no avail. No mention of how to get to this cure or the above website.

Any suggestions????

Thank you very much and a big, fat POX on all these vial advertisers and their associates who rape our computers and then tell us we downloaded it ourselves!

As if we had any idea they were piggybacking on to a legimate download until they made our lives miserable with their annoying ads. :down:

I call POPUPS, whether they like it or not, FARTS. Only the originator likes them and the rest of us think they stink!!!

Buffy


----------



## joe4150 (Feb 10, 2004)

I also tried the http://security.kolla.de/kbase.php?.... link and found it didn't work to obtain Spybot. Here's how I got it yesterday: Go to: www.tucows.com. In the left column under "Downloads" click "Windows." When that page comes up, go to the upper right area and in "Search" type in SPYBOT, then scroll down to "Windows," select that, and click "Go." On the next page, scroll down the page to the very bottom -- the last download listed is Spybot. Follow the download instructions and you'll be set. Then you can go to their website to check for updates. The info is with the original download.

Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## Risp (Feb 11, 2004)

I got this spyware/virus. I loaded AdAware 6, updated it and ran it. I got rid of the annoying toolbar in Internet explorer, but can't get rid of a window in the upper right corner of my desktop. Right clicking on the window, gets me a response from Internet Explorer saying that, "That function is not supported"

I can get this darn window to go away. I ran AdAware again but it finds nothing. The window's property says something about a javascript, and gives me the webpage of www.intelligentexplorer.com, which has a removal program you can load, but of course it doesn't work.


----------



## Risp (Feb 11, 2004)

My bad the window i can get rid of is titles IntelligentDesktop.com. I ran Spybot and adaware, cleaned up a ton of stuff but the window wont go away.


----------



## gail221 (Mar 15, 2004)

So what did you do to get rid of that window in the upper right corner of desktop? I have the same problem - got rid of the intelligent explorer toolbar with spybot, as well as all the others it came with since I got DSL, but this is the only item remaining. Please help?


----------

